# Installing a factory spoiler....



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok, I have done some searching in the forum and I have already asked a question about it here http://www.nissanforums.com/x-trail/138514-i-have-some-questions-search-didnt.html

But, what I didn't ask is: Will it work if I purchased the hardware necessary to make this work on my X-Trail, even though my X-Trail doesn't have a factory spoiler? Also, has anyone attempted this project?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm not why you had to start a new thread for this seeing that you have already asked this question in the previous thread and answers were given to you.

Getting the hardware is not the problem, fitting the factory spoiler in place is the actual hard bit that you need to worry about and yes it has been done and I have done it previously to my xtrail before fitting the hyper roof rails with lights. It is a full day job.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

aussietrail said:


> *I'm not why you had to start a new thread for this seeing that you have already asked this question in the previous thread and answers were given to you.*
> 
> Getting the hardware is not the problem, fitting the factory spoiler in place is the actual hard bit that you need to worry about and yes it has been done and I have done it previously to my xtrail before fitting the hyper roof rails with lights. It is a full day job.



I am not a newbie to the forums. The bold print does not help in what I am asking. It is obvious that I have asked this question before, but my thread was closed because the mods thought that I was given enough information. Clearly, I was not. 
Now that I have started another thread, about factory spoiler, you mention that you have done this before. If that is the case, why not share some information about it? When you make statements, like that in bold print, the mods will agree and close another thread.

If this thread gets closed, then this will be the last time I post anything in here. I will do this project on my own through trial and error.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I suspect the reason your initial thread was closed is due to an existing thread that talks about the different types of spoilers HERE and this is the thread that can be used to continue the line of questions about spoilers. Don't be surprised if this thread gets merged with the existing one, as this is exactly what I would have done on my forum as Admin. It saves having the information scattered across many duplicate posts and makes finding information for future members with the same type of questions easier.

These are the two main points involved in fitting the factory spoiler in place:

1. The installation of the factory spoiler is far from being straight forward and it involves removing the rear plastic trim and the roof lining completely to get to the mounting points.

2. The installation of the factory spoiler on an xtrail that didn't come with one would also involve cutting (or shortening) the existing black roof rails by about 76cm

To elaborate,

The entire boot area plastic trimming needs to be removed, so you can lower the roof lining at the back and get to the 2 bolts holding the black plastic end caps in place and these bolts will be used to secure the rear section of the spoiler to the roof of the car.

The existing black roof rails which you now have need to be shortened so they can accept the spoiler sitting on top of the rails. If you have the factory spoiler in hand, you would understand what I am talking about.

AGAIN, I strongly recommend that you do NOT purchase the factory spoiler, as there is an existing aftermarket spoiler which looks 100% identical to the factory one, except it mounts directly on top of the roof rails without the need to remove anything and without the need to cut your roof rails either. The colour-match is 100% if that is your concern.

THIS is the type of spoiler I mean. It has a hallow edge that goes above the roof rails, unlike the factory one.

If you're still not convinced that this is a better option than fitting the factory spoiler, then you will need to get yourself the Service Manual CD so you can familiarize yourself with what is involved in removing the boot plastic trimming, the roof lining and getting to the end cap bolts.


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

I got mine installed by the dealership for $240. It took them 3 hours, but I think it was worth it. Peace of mind I guess. Once I saw the work manual, I went right back to them. It also involves drilling into the roof. Just make sure you know what you're doing. If you see a silver Bonavista with a factory spoiler in the GTA, it's probably mine.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok. You have mentioned "These are the two main points involved in fitting the factory spoiler in place:" or similar in the last thread and I understood that. Now, I am asking if I can use the installation kit that Nissan uses to add a spoiler to the X-Trail. That means: taking off my existing non-spoiler roof rails and installing a factory spoiler with the roof rail kit found on X-Trails with a factory spoiler. There will be no cutting or measuring because I am assuming that the XE, SE, LE and the Bonavista editions have the same roof measurements. The LE model has the factory roof rails and spoiler, I was contemplating taking that set up and putting it on mine.

With the link that shows Australian On Line X-Trail Shop X-Treme Accessories, I will consider that option instead. It seems practical, less time consuming, and I am assuming cheaper then my original idea.

I appreciate the added information and explaining the purpose of what the mods do in order to make the forums efficient and user friendly. I did this search before I decided to post a new thread, because all of the other threads are referring to after market spoilers and not factory ones. 

I also apologize if I over reacted. There are many people that are quick to type "search" or try and act like mods/admin without even trying to help. There are times when the search option doesn't quite lead you in the right direction.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canadian Bear said:


> Ok. You have mentioned "These are the two main points involved in fitting the factory spoiler in place:" or similar in the last thread and I understood that. Now, I am asking if I can use the installation kit that Nissan uses to add a spoiler to the X-Trail. That means: taking off my existing non-spoiler roof rails and installing a factory spoiler with the roof rail kit found on X-Trails with a factory spoiler. There will be no cutting or measuring because I am assuming that the XE, SE, LE and the Bonavista editions have the same roof measurements. The LE model has the factory roof rails and spoiler, I was contemplating taking that set up and putting it on mine.


This is the point I was trying to make mate. The dealer will NOT change the roof rails for you at the time of installaing the factory spoiler. They will implement exactly the same method I described which involves shortenning your existing roof rails. If they're to go down the path of replacing the entire roof rail set, the cost of labour will be 20 times more expensive, as every single plastic trim in the car interior and the ENTIRE roof lining would need to come out. How do I know this you ask? I know this because this is exactly what I have done when changing over from the standard roof rail configuration to the one with hyper roof rails with lights on the roof. The car was being worked on for 2 entire days to fit these hyper roof rails, so you can only imagine how much the dealer is gonna charge you for fitting your roof spoiler the same way. There is no way they'll do that and would most certainly use the method I described. This is the way Nissan dealers do it in Australia and I know what they do as am in contact with nissan.



> With the link that shows Australian On Line X-Trail Shop X-Treme Accessories, I will consider that option instead. It seems practical, less time consuming, and I am assuming cheaper then my original idea.


I don't want to plug the Aussie Forum or promote the products it's offerring, but I just posted a link to show you exactly what type of spoiler I mean. You can find the exact type of aftermarket spoiler closer to home (example: eBay UK) and yes, it is much more practical, less time consuming and MUCH MUCH cheaper of course.



> I also apologize if I over reacted. There are many people that are quick to type "search" or try and act like mods/admin without even trying to help. There are times when the search option doesn't quite lead you in the right direction.


No need to apologize mate, I didn't realize that your first thread was closed and hence my comment. It seems strange that thread got closed instead of being merged with an existing one.


----------



## Canadian Bear (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, I have received an email from "On Line X-Trail Shop" and they have quoted me the cost of shipping and the spoiler in AUD. After a currency conversion, the total price is $455.14 CAD. Unfortunately, my color scheme does not match what is offered for this spoiler. My X-Trail's color scheme is AX6. The closest is AX5, but burgundy will not work with my red. 

I will have to look at an alternative route.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Try eBay Canada and UK and you'll find them there.


----------



## arbyman (Mar 5, 2011)

Which dealership installed the spoiler on your 2006 x-trail?


----------

